# Dave or Thomas: Anyway we can get some pics?



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

When AnimEigo finally got in the long-delayed Macross restoration, they took all kinds of pictures of them on their dock, packing and shipping the long-awaited sets.

Throw us a bone


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Neither Thomas nor I have acess to the docks.
Thom lives in Alabama and I live in Indiana. Neither of us are RC-2 employees.
Thom is a freelance designer, and I consult for RC-2 on Polar Lights projects that were in the works at the time of the buy-out.
I can probably find a bone to throw but it won't be of much help re: pictures of stacks of Refit kits. It's just a nasty old soup bone...........

Sorry I can't be more helpful........

Dave


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, that's what I'm talking about, call someone at the warehouse and get them to snap some juicy pics of kits going out the door  Someone's got the right numbers 

I know not everyone is that cooperative, but we haven't had any new refit porn in quite awhile


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Where in Alabama?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, then how about someone photoshops up some pictures of heavily armed guards escorting boxes of refits?  I'd do it but I have neither photoshop nor talent.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oy , where's Hawg . if anyone can get pics , it's him . 
hb


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

By request...


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Is that Dave driving? Nice hat!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's me on the rear fender.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

:lol: That's great, kit-junkie!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Inspiration for a diorama maybe? :jest:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i love it !!! 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Is that car a PL model ??? Or a JL?? 
Wait, it could be Remote Control ! ??
No ! Wait ! It's the "Clampetts visit Kiev" commemorative issue !!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's hope those kits don't end up like the Amber Room or that lost daughter of the Czars 

Awesome picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like a 1919 Rolls Canardly


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Judging by the time it's taking to get the kits to the hobby shops, _I'd_ say it canardly roll.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

:lol: 
That's a great photo!!


Are those kits bound for Wonderfest?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad you all liked the pic.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Looks like a 1919 Rolls Canardly


Wow Dave, I thought I was the only living human who remembered the Rolls Canardly! :thumbsup: Nobody I know has ever heard of it except you!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

"Rolls down one hill and canardly make it up the next"


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

:jest:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Here ya go:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanx for the pic of Dave Thomas! I've been waiting for someone to post that!

- GJS


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I tweaked your image kit-junkie .I hope you don't mind.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

There we go! LOL! That's alot better. That pic was a quick (5 minute?) assembly of 4 googled images. I didn't even think to look for the box art.... Nice job!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you .Good job your self I did not know you had used 4 images!I thought the car with the guards was added only! :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The car and guards was the first image, then the boxes were cut apart and placed(used the "free transform-distort" option in Photoshop for perspective), the factory background (blurred for the illusion of distance) and I had to fudge the ground in from another image. I used the "Gaussian Blur" filter over the whole thing to blend it all together. Photoshop is an awesome program.

How do you post the thumbnails? All I can find is "Insert Image".


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I use attach files under the advance reply option.I don't see the insert image option........which is kinda strange!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's funny, I don't have an "attach files" button...


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*LOL, "newsreel footage".*

Now all we need is an appropriately vintage sounding WWII Newsreel voiceover .

"Here we see the latest weapon in our war against boredom and good manners rolling out of the factory under heavy guard, on their way to the front (of the store). Our Boys have been waiting for this for some time, fighting the enemy valiently with only AMT/ERTL kits of dubious accuracy. Good luck men!"

(hmm, no saluting smileys...bummer.)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Steven Coffey said:


> I tweaked your image kit-junkie. I hope you don't mind.


Awww, there goes my joke about the box in the first image actually containing only one kit.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Well how about this?With the sucess of the 1/350 scale Refit, Polar Lights releases it's Studio Scale Refit !


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

In that case those guys aren't guarding it, they're the delivery crew .


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You're butchering my art! (art?) nevermind...


----------

